# The Big Ron South Africa Campaign. (a lot of pics here so think before you click!)



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 20, 2005)

In last april Ronnie Coleman went to South-Africa to do a couple of shows and to represent Weider and the Mr.Olympia title.
Here are some pics from the trip.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

nice pics!!!!

i love the pics of him in the cart and the guy can't support his weight haha


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 20, 2005)

My favorite one is the one with the flower on the right and Coleman and this blond woman, look at her hands and how she's holding him, and the way coleman is loving it!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah i noticed that! 

I would love it too!! damn i wana be a freak already


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> My favorite one is the one with the flower on the right and Coleman and this blond woman, look at her hands and how she's holding him, and the way coleman is loving it!





			
				MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> I would love it too!!


 

(cough)  Cough-omo


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 20, 2005)

That's another way of looking at it


----------



## Lepa (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh sweet heres Ronnie with the Queensland Reds.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey you see that guy on the left? that black dude? WITH THE LONSDALE SHIRT?!!!
hahahah damn that's fucked up.
Here they want to bad those clothes because of all the racists wear them and are considered "nazi" clothes.
Back on topic. who are the Queensland Reds?


----------



## Stu (Sep 21, 2005)

LOL at this one, the dude next to him is using 20s he must fee SO small


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 21, 2005)

what is that dude doig anyway? Look how strange he is holding the dumbells.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 21, 2005)

I think he was doing some shoulder presses but when he saw Ronnie's dumbbels he just couldn't hold them anymore.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 21, 2005)

That's a nice place, that Capetown is


----------



## Lepa (Sep 25, 2005)

The Queensland Reds are a rugby union team in the Super 12 series. They represent the state of Queensland in Australia, where I live. The black guy in the Lonsdale shirt is Wendell Sailor, he is in the Austrtalian rugby union team and was also in the Australian rugby league team before he switched codes.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 25, 2005)

They don't look that tough  
But the head on the black dude is pretty huge, bigger than Ronnies


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 25, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> That's a nice place, that Capetown is


A close friend of mine has a foundation called "run4schools",
here's the site: www.run4schools.nl 
I don't know if there is a button to switch to English, so I'll translate it a little.
The man that started this foundation is called Leslie Pangamanan, he was send to south Africa by the Olympic committee, 
they wanted him to help the people there. so he stayed there for 2 years, but then when he got back to the Netherlands he wanted to do 
something for Africa, so he combined what he always wanted to do with what he had always done. he is a marathon runner,
 and he found out that there was a run in Africa called "the two ocean run"you can guess why it's called that.
the run is 56km. a distance he runs daily for training.
He has done the race two times now and he will do it again in march.
he is also the fitness trainer for the national basketball team and the Amsterdam  basketball team, he also trains some of the Ajax players.
He put this foundation up to help the children in Africa, he want them to have good schools, and he is raising a lot of money every year,
 but it's just once a year so we'll have to find ways to raise more during the rest of the year.
He also promotes sport in general in Africa, just to keep the children of the street. South Africa is a very nice place, but at one point 
the Dutch(  ) came to Africa for resources, and they(we) threw the the people of balance, by making some people rich and some not.
It's still divided in two different parts now. I heard Coleman went everywhere but that could not be used a promo material for Weider.
So the pics are only from the rich areas and the mostly white area.
The situation there is really fucked up right now, aids, poverty, drugs and crime are taking the toll on these people and they need help.
Nobody is obligated to do anything but help is always welcome, you can donate money like this, you can deposit money on this bank account:
66.85.87.792 (ING Bank Hilversum) Stichting RUN4SCHOOLS 

ING is a bank in The Netherlands, Hilversum is the location of the headquarters of the bank, "Stichting" means foundation in dutch.

If you would like to donate in some other way, you can pm me, and I'll but you in contact with Leslie.

Let's say that you work at a factory that produces clothing and they made a misprint, and they have 500 shirts (or something else) left, you could
 ship them there, or if you are going there any way and you want to help, it's all welcome.

Here are the children from Alpine high school with the shirts puma donated for  them.




Notice the logo on their back, that's the run4schools logo.






Here's Leslie with some of the kids at that school.























Thank you for your time,

TheUnit(XXL)


----------



## Lepa (Sep 25, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> They don't look that tough
> But the head on the black dude is pretty huge, bigger than Ronnies



Well dude they are some of the best rugby players in the world, so they are pretty tough. And they dont wear tonnes of padding like in NFL either. Its a pretty rough game.


----------

